# Short protocol ..help please!



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi all,
I am posting this here as a fellow 40. I know this is popular amongst goldies so maybe someone can help?
You will see from my sign off that we are sadly experts at ICSI using a long protocol. We are switching clinics and planning on going for Immune treatment too and CARE are suggesting we go for a short protocol.
I am trying to work out when we could start as I need to avoid a long waited for holiday and Chritmas and am getting very stressed out about it all.
They siad I would have to take the pill and then no down regging.
Has anyone done SP. Can you tell me how the protocol runs?
Thanks so much, 
MeganXX


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Megan,
You normally start SP on day 2 or 3 of your cycle. Sounds like your clinic will control this by putting you on the pill. SP does only take about 4 weeks from start to finish, including 2ww.  I think you do tend to take higher dosage of drugs though.

Good luck

xx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Megan 

Good luck to you, as Lorri says you don't do the downregging bit and so its shorter (i think the theory is that older ladies ovaries can be oversupressed by down regging and its hopes to use the natural hormone surge ealry in the natural cycle). I'm probably going to have a try with it as well (although scared stiff to be honest..feels like the end of the line, so sad...). Loads of luck any how have a look at the SIRM site in the USA , really helpful!!
Take Care
Sugary
xxxx.


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Lorri

Just reading your footer.. Have you thought of changing clinics.  You are producing eggs so why whould you give up?  I was producing 8 eggs from my last clinic on up to 450 puregon and only 2 or 3 fertilised.  I have since changed clinics and have produced 17 eggs from 18 follies, 12 mature in which 11 fertilised.  So before giving up on your own eggs do try another clinic.

Love Anne X


----------



## wannabe mum (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Megan


My 1st cycle on long protocol didnt work for me, so they now put me on short.  1st day of period sniff day 3 start gonal F, max dose 450 this for 2 weeks and then EC, 2 days later ET and then the dreaded 2WW. So within one month you are finished.  

I personally prefer the SP especially when you see loads of lovely follies  

Good Luck

Wendy xx


----------

